# Doctor shortage in Nanaimo?



## Caitie (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, my name is Caitie and my husband and I are naturalized Canadian citizens and also naturalized US citizens. We have been living in the US for about twenty four years but now are considering a move back to Canada for retirement. We like the Vancouver island area but have heard that it's difficult to find a family physician in Nanaimo and surrounding areas. I have two questions: What, if any, formalities are there for returning citizens? Do we need to re-apply for residence after such a long absence?
What is the likelihood of encountering difficulty finding a family physician who is taking on new patients? We are worried that finding medical coverage on re-entry to the US would be difficult, so we don't want to leave our coverage unless we're pretty sure we can replace it in Canada. We feel we have only one chance of getting this decision right.
Thanks to anyone who can offer some insight.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Caitie said:


> Hello, my name is Caitie and my husband and I are naturalized Canadian citizens and also naturalized US citizens. We have been living in the US for about twenty four years but now are considering a move back to Canada for retirement. We like the Vancouver island area but have heard that it's difficult to find a family physician in Nanaimo and surrounding areas. I have two questions: What, if any, formalities are there for returning citizens? Do we need to re-apply for residence after such a long absence?
> What is the likelihood of encountering difficulty finding a family physician who is taking on new patients? We are worried that finding medical coverage on re-entry to the US would be difficult, so we don't want to leave our coverage unless we're pretty sure we can replace it in Canada. We feel we have only one chance of getting this decision right.
> Thanks to anyone who can offer some insight.


As Canadian citizens you may return to Canada without any formalities other than having proof of your status, (passport or citizenship papers).
You should check the healthcare requirements/costs in BC at Medical Services Plan Home Page.
You may find difficulty in finding a dedicated (to you) physician. There are many walk-in clinics to counteract the shortfall and you can/will receive care there until you can find your own GP.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Caitie said:


> Hello, my name is Caitie and my husband and I are naturalized Canadian citizens and also naturalized US citizens. We have been living in the US for about twenty four years but now are considering a move back to Canada for retirement. We like the Vancouver island area but have heard that it's difficult to find a family physician in Nanaimo and surrounding areas. I have two questions: What, if any, formalities are there for returning citizens? Do we need to re-apply for residence after such a long absence?
> What is the likelihood of encountering difficulty finding a family physician who is taking on new patients? We are worried that finding medical coverage on re-entry to the US would be difficult, so we don't want to leave our coverage unless we're pretty sure we can replace it in Canada. We feel we have only one chance of getting this decision right.
> Thanks to anyone who can offer some insight.


Don't forget, Naniamo is just a small part of Vancouver Island. so this may not apply to some of the very small towns. but with Naniamo's population exceeding 70-80,000, there shouldn't be 
shortage. And theres a differerance between a doctor shortage and a doctor taking on new patients, the later may be true throughout BC, because a doctor can only handle so many people, but I wouldn't say there is a doctor shortage, doctors are opening new offices and/or walkin clinics up all over the place, even in malls, and they are always welcoming new patients, a new doctors office, with about 5-6 doctors just opened in Nanaimo's Northtown Center (formerly Rutherford Mall), and the sign out front says, "New Patients Welcome", but remember, if you don't have insurance you may have to pay out of pocket, after all, this is BC.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Don't forget, Naniamo is just a small part of Vancouver Island. so this may not apply to some of the very small towns. but with Naniamo's population exceeding 70-80,000, there shouldn't be
> shortage. And theres a differerance between a doctor shortage and a doctor taking on new patients, the later may be true throughout BC, because a doctor can only handle so many people, but I wouldn't say there is a doctor shortage, doctors are opening new offices and/or walkin clinics up all over the place, even in malls, and they are always welcoming new patients, a new doctors office, with about 5-6 doctors just opened in Nanaimo's Northtown Center (formerly Rutherford Mall), and the sign out front says, "New Patients Welcome", but remember, if you don't have insurance you may have to pay out of pocket, after all, this is BC.


One should also note that with some doctors offices, no matter how long you have been a patient there, it can still take over a week to get an oppointment because they have too many patients for the number of doctors in that peticular practise. And since BC abolished the user fee years ago for going to the hospital emergency , it also can get very backed up because people just go there instead of waiting to see their own doctor., and a doctor at a walkin clinic is no different than a doctor at a family practice, and in alot of cases, you don't need an appointment.


----------

